# Englander 25-pdvc wont light



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 18, 2009)

if the hose was blocked then the stove would not light. it works from airflow not just heat, the application of the heat is the key. isuspect you have it straight now, happy burning, and you know how to get to me if you have questions in the future, in here or in the addys in my sig block


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a little background. Just bought a two year old used stove with auto start feature. I ran 30 ft by 4" ss line up my chimney with a t and cleanout on the bottom. Also ran the outside air intake into my basement. Stove will not auto start. It works great if I manually light the pellets. From reading this forum it seems like I might need a new ignitor. Is there any way to tell for sure? the ignitor glows red during start up. As pellets start to pile up near the ignitor it seems as though they are going to light. They start glowing red and sparks fly up. This is all that happens though. Eventually too many pellets build up and cover the ignitor completely. Then I get the e2 error code. Help!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 3, 2009)

either the igniter port is partially blocked with ash or the igniter is out of place (too far forward causing the tip of the igniter rod to restrict airflow through the igniter hole.) 

take a toothpick and ream out the hole insert it in far enough to clear the gap between the tip of the rod and the surrounding hole. then vacuum it out after you do so , should fire at this time , if not , check to ensure you have at least 1/8 inch of gap between the back side of the igniter hole and the tip.

if the igniter is heating at all its not bad, problem then is the flow of heated air , not enough is getting out to fire the fuel


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, I did clean out the ignitor hole. I will check the position of the ignitor tomorrow, stove is running now. Is it possible that ignitor is too far back?  Seems like it was further back than 1/8" but I will check. One other unrelated question if you dont mind, I am a little confused about the three buttons on the bottom of the board. I saw in another post that you said the settings should most likely be 4-6-1. Is that reading the button settings from left to right? If it is mine would read 6-4-1. Is this wrong? Cant really find any info on what they do exactly. Thanks alot for your help, I think I am going to love this stove once I get it working right!


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 7, 2009)

just a quick update. i finally got around to taking off the back cover of the stove to clean it all out. Found there was alot of dust built up everywhere. Also found that next to the ignitor there was a small rubber hose with a metal tube coming out of it just hanging. I assumed that this might have something to do with the ignitor air flow? The tube was completly clogged w/ dust. I cleaned out the tube and the hose and reinstalled it. I finished cleaning the back and cleaned the entire fire chamber and behind the plate in the front. Now the stove lights up perfectly every time. Anyone know what that hose and tube next to the ignitor are for? maybe this was the problem?


----------



## dac122 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've not had my englander apart yet to know for sure what you're referring to, but for sure there is a vacuum diaphragm and vacuum switch that will shutdown the stove when not enough vacuum is achieve for safety.  Is this hose part of that subsystem?

Maybe Mike can chime in here.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 7, 2009)

dac122 said:
			
		

> I've not had my englander apart yet to know for sure what you're referring to, but for sure there is a vacuum diaphragm and vacuum switch that will shutdown the stove when not enough vacuum is achieve for safety.  Is this hose part of that subsystem?
> 
> Maybe Mike can chime in here.



That's what I thought about the vacuum line. It might be the one that attaches to the back of the firebox that stops the auger from turning when you open the lid or door, I believe.


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2009)

CAMAROPEP said:
			
		

> .....Now the stove lights up perfectly every time. Anyone know what that hose and tube next to the ignitor are for? maybe this was the problem?



Glad you got the stove to fire.  As Mike H. said in his post above, "problem then is the flow of heated air ".  
The tube you mention that you cleaned & re-attached is the air supply to blow the heat from the ignitor to the pellets to light them.

As we all have seen on this forum, dirty stoves account for the great majority of the problems.....Keep 'em clean!


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, im just glad it was something simple (and free!!)


----------



## dac122 (Oct 8, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> CAMAROPEP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense that hose had nothing to do with the unit's vacuum safety switch.  If it was the unit would not fire.

Cleaver design to blow air over the igniter.  Just curious what provides the air supply to that hose?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 8, 2009)

in our earlier igniter stoves there is an air tube that connects to the side of the igniter housing , the other end is connected to the side of the air intake pipe just below the bottom auger motor. this is not the same tube as the ones for the vacuum shut down switch or the door switch though its made of the same material. current models no longer have this hose as we have tapped into the intake of the stove by driling through the igniter sleeve directly into the intake but it works the same way.

the igniter system is a convection system , airflow is important for proper operation , position of the igniter can be as well. if the igniter is too close to the back side of the hole its own tip will restrict airflow (think needle valve on carbuerator) so we want between a 16th and an 8th inch gap there to ensure that enough air volume can flow out to the pellets to light them on time


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 8, 2009)

So that hose/metal tube coming off the side of the ignitor housing is supposed to be attached? mine was just hanging. I will take the back of the stove off again and take a look. It does work now though


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 8, 2009)

is it a short hose with a metal "stint" attached to it that aims down at the floor of the pedestal? if so leave it the way it is , if just a hose it would hook up to the intake pipe under the bottom auger motor , either way its not real important that it be hooked up, if the stove is lighting i would just leave it disconnected.


----------



## CAMAROPEP (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, that was quick! ya it is a hose with a metal pipe coming out of it. Does that make sense that this hose being plugged would have caused my problem or did i inadvertantly fix somethng else? I hate it when i fix something but not sure how! (the stove was made in feb 06)


----------



## cwebb (Oct 20, 2009)

This might not be the right area for this, but i bought a 1 year used stove and got it hooked up this week. It worked great for a few days, but now it will not light. I hit start and the igniter does not do anything as far as glowing red like it did yesterday. I cleaned the ashes out last night and after that it quit working. I got the vacuum out this morning and sucked out a pellet from the hole, but i don't see anything in the hole itself. Five or six hours before i cleaned my stove i successfully started it and after it was running i tested it with my battery backup because I have a lot of power bumps at my house. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Oct 20, 2009)

cwebb said:
			
		

> This might not be the right area for this, but i bought a 1 year used stove and got it hooked up this week. It worked great for a few days, but now it will not light. I hit start and the igniter does not do anything as far as glowing red like it did yesterday. I cleaned the ashes out last night and after that it quit working. I got the vacuum out this morning and sucked out a pellet from the hole, but i don't see anything in the hole itself. Five or six hours before i cleaned my stove i successfully started it and after it was running i tested it with my battery backup because I have a lot of power bumps at my house. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


cwebb your should probably start your own thread,make sure to mention what make and model stove you have.


----------

